
Content Banned from Front Page, Why? - ljlolel
My submission was getting a lot of votes and active discussion up to 50 votes on the front page (very unexpectedly!) and then suddenly disappeared from the front page and nobody else gets to see it.<p>Why is this? Is it because it is in Notion?<p>Secret NSA op?<p>Horcrux Encrypted Messaging: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=24322069#24324516
======
yorwba
It has more comments than upvotes. Usually that's an indication that a
flamewar is going on, so submissions like that are downweighted automatically.

In any case, it's back now. Probably the mods got a notification that the
flamewar detector was triggered and went to check.

The next time you have a question about HN's mysterious workings, you should
email hn@ycombinator.com (contact link in footer). You're more likely to get
an answer that way.

~~~
ljlolel
it's bad that this disincentivizes me from answering people's questions...

~~~
krapp
Just always upvote a comment before replying to it - that should balance it
out.

------
burfog
That isn't banned. Consider yourself lucky, because lots of stuff does get
banned. Take this article for example, submitted by caseysoftware:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24320591](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24320591)

Referring to this article:

[https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/political-insider-explains-
vot...](https://nypost.com/2020/08/29/political-insider-explains-voter-fraud-
with-mail-in-ballots/)

You can see it marked [flagged] [dead].

It's a very interesting article that details a number of effective ways to
steal an election in the USA today. We could have discussed ways to secure our
elections, but the suggestion of corruption probably upset some people. Even
if you think that stuff isn't actually happening, you should want to make it
impossible because otherwise there will be lots of people who refuse to
believe the results of elections. The legitimacy of our government is
undermined if we aren't able to prove that fraud of this type could not have
happened.

